# What is up Old IM crew?



## Vieope (Jun 29, 2005)

_So what is up with this "oh it was so good.." stuff ? So you say it was great in 2001 and 2002, alright but try to keep it up with us, the newbies.  _ 




			
				Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I've known some of the oldest members here for about 5 years now, and what was considered the "hey days" for most of us are long gone.  Sure things are fun now, but there was a time where not being on for 30 minutes meant having a lot of good conversation to catch up on- it was more of a big, organized chat room than a message board.





			
				irontime said:
			
		

> Damn I love reading these old threads  The good old days






			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I agree IT.  Reminiscing is great.





			
				Var said:
			
		

> I feel the same way.
> 
> Still a great board...just not as much fun as it once was.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2005)

back in the day.....


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2005)

I remember how good it was before Vieope came along, man we had a blast didn't we those 2 month's


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2005)

bunnies have a way of forever changing things.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 29, 2005)

I know that in recent months I have given far too little time to bowel movements and masturbatory tendencies.  I will try harder next month.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I remember how good it was before Vieope came along, man we had a blast didn't we those 2 month's


_Bastard. _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 29, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> bunnies have a way of forever changing things.


_I was just bunning around.  _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know that in recent months I have given far too little time to bowel movements and masturbatory tendencies.  I will try harder next month.



_You keep up the good work. _


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 29, 2005)

Stfu N00b Scum!!

edit: ninja'd by the capslock filter!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I think I'm old.  Not sure but the fact I have only 2000 posts but I've been around for years tells me something.  Plus I remember the old controversy with Dr. Pain and w8lifter and mmafiter.  Ah...controversy.  We haven't had a good one for a while.  Nothing like a mass banning to bring out the life in a message board.


----------



## irontime (Jun 29, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Plus I remember the old controversy with Dr. Pain and w8lifter and mmafiter.  Ah...controversy.  We haven't had a good one for a while.  Nothing like a mass banning to bring out the life in a message board.


I think that's when the fun started ebbing out a bit. There was too much tension and it really wrecked the group we had.


----------



## Var (Jun 30, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know that in recent months I have given far too little time to bowel movements and masturbatory tendencies.  I will try harder next month.



Do you remember that dude named Duncan from "back in the day"?  He was a funny fucker.


----------



## irontime (Jun 30, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Do you remember that dude named Duncan from "back in the day"?  He was a funny fucker.


I agree, Duncan was hilarious. He was the really fun type that could make anything humorous. Know all we have is this gay ass mod named Dale


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Plus I remember the old controversy with Dr. Pain and w8lifter and mmafiter.  Ah...controversy.  We haven't had a good one for a while.  Nothing like a mass banning to bring out the life in a message board.



Ah yes, I remember them, but I don't recall them being banned.  I thought that Dr. Pain and w8lifter left to start their own board.  
If they ever found their way back here, things would probably start to get wild again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> I agree, Duncan was hilarious. He was the really fun type that could make anything humorous. Know all we have is this gay ass mod named Dale


----------



## irontime (Jun 30, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Ah yes, I remember them, but I don't recall them being banned.  I thought that Dr. Pain and w8lifter left to start their own board.
> If they ever found their way back here, things would probably start to get wild again.


I was gone for the summer when that happened. It shocked me too. 
I do miss W8 and Mmafiter, I don't think they're together anymore but it would be great to see them back on the site. Dr.Pain can stay away though, don't really like him.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 30, 2005)

Jbo and dero ware both real cool. I dont see em here like they use to


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 30, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> I think that's when the fun started ebbing out a bit. There was too much tension and it really wrecked the group we had.


I agree.  I also miss Kuso and Dero, I feel if there were back we'd see alot of life brought back to the boards.  Can't forget MJ either, and not that David's gone but it's just not the same when he's not trying to break new records for post whoredom.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 30, 2005)

I hear Duncan is still around, but he is with the precious.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

I joined at the time when Asspuncture was creating havoc


----------



## Var (Jun 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I joined at the time when Asspuncture was creating havoc



I thought Asspirate was fuqin hilarious!  He really had a way of pissing people off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> I thought Asspirate was fuqin hilarious!  He really had a way of pissing people off.


I agree. I could never stop laughing at his posts


----------



## Var (Jun 30, 2005)

Did anyone ever figure out who he was?  I remember some talk of him being a regular member screwing around.


----------



## Titanya (Jun 30, 2005)

I miss dero with all my heart and soul... he was the best    kuso was super cool too.... MJ can stay the fuck away that guy was such an ass.... and as far as Mma, W8, and Dr. Pain are concerned... those guys had way too much drama and kept mixing the board up in it... i'm sorry that they had so many problems cuz they could be cool ppl... and I always admired W8... anyway... this place is still cool and we honestly dont mean to make anybody new feel left out... we love you all in your own sick ways.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> I thought Asspirate was fuqin hilarious!  He really had a way of pissing people off.


_Not better than Johnnny though. _


----------



## Var (Jun 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not better than Johnnny though. _



The difference is that Johnny was never really funny.  He just annoyed the hell outta me!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> The difference is that Johnny was never really funny.  He just annoyed the hell outta me!


_I know  _


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2005)

I miss Max.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 30, 2005)

Fuck Max, whatever happened with OceanDude, Rich46yo and BigballaGA?  I used to love getting their feathers ruffled.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2005)

You sure got Rich46 pissed off at you with the flag, that was funny.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

God, you're all so gay these days. No wonder people are crying for the old days.

I think MMa was pretty cool, but w8 was a psycho bitch from what I recall. Waaay too much controversy with Dr. P and that crew, I actually think during their last months here it brought the board down some. It was definitely good times before that and everyone was pretty tight knit.. after it was still pretty good, but I think the crew here isnt as tight as they were before.

 Thats the way it goes though I suppose. Of course there is always the possibility of getting close again, but I think one of the reasons why we were like that is we'd just come from MM.com and that had been like Nazi heaven and we were a band of Jews hiding out in someones cellar. No offense intended by that of course to any who might be so compelled.

 Times have been good though, and still are  The crowd needed to lighten up a bit last I was here though


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

_Jesus. I thought somebody scrambled you already. _


----------



## god hand (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe prince could start a hall of fame? And shame!


----------



## god hand (Jun 30, 2005)

So what happen to them? Did prince do an all out banning?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Jesus. I thought somebody scrambled you already. _



Why aren't you stew yet Vieope? Have you managed to seduce any of those good christian girls down there or are you still a virgin and all that business?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Maybe prince could start a hall of fame? And shame!



Ware what you ask for... I've heard those first inducted are dudes who watch too much anime.

Second are old dirty men from the air force.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 30, 2005)

I loved that Twin Peak guy.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Why aren't you stew yet Vieope? Have you managed to seduce any of those good christian girls down there or are you still a virgin and all that business?


_Celibacy all the way of course. 

How being self-righteous all the time is working out for you?  _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I loved that Twin Peak guy.


_Damn you have 7000 posts, why did you stop? Was it something I did? _


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 30, 2005)

Who stopped?


----------



## god hand (Jun 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Celibacy all the way of course.
> 
> How being self-righteous all the time is working out for you?  _


Celibacy? Your left and right hand say your an abusive whore!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 30, 2005)

I am just a busy bee.

I still check in.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Celibacy all the way of course.
> 
> How being self-righteous all the time is working out for you?  _



It has its moments  But sometimes I bore myself with it all. For instance, tonight instead of being self-righteous I hit gold balls in my backyard


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I am just a busy bee.
> 
> I still check in.



Suuuure, thats what they all say when they dont come around 

Heh, hows work treating you TP?


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> It has its moments  But sometimes I bore myself with it all. For instance, tonight instead of being self-righteous I hit gold balls in my backyard


_It is alright for you to be self-righteous.  Afterall your woman see what you post. You gotta put to work that good fake personality of yours.  _


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Celibacy? Your left and right hand say your an abusive whore!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 30, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Suuuure, thats what they all say when they dont come around
> 
> Heh, hows work treating you TP?



Not bad.  Busier than I'd like.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It is alright for you to be self-righteous.  Afterall your woman see what you post. You gotta put to work that good fake personality of yours.  _



I'm fake and you can't get laid... what a pair we are


----------



## god hand (Jun 30, 2005)

When I look at old threads like the ones with Johnny on them, I can tell shit has gotten serious (to serious) here before. I wonder how long its gonna take me to get kicked off?


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I'm fake and you can't get laid... what a pair we are


_Yeah, great stuff.  _


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Not bad.  Busier than I'd like.



Ah, yeah, thats the way it works. Have to push them for a bonus


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> When I look at old threads like the ones with Johnny on them, I can tell shit has gotten serious (to serious) here before. I wonder how long its gonna take me to get kicked off?


Thats why they are dreaming of the good old days    all the fun was gone once they sterilized the site


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> When I look at old threads like the ones with Johnny on them, I can tell shit has gotten serious (to serious) here before. I wonder how long its gonna take me to get kicked off?


_You are not even near Johnnny, he made some people really mad, do not worry.  _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats why they are dreaming of the good old days    all the fun was gone once they sterilized the site


_That is in some part true. _


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2005)

vieope, how did johhhny make everybody mad? Was he just an arrogant 14 year old know it all who cusses at everything or is he similar to john h...smart but disagrees with everybody?


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is in some part true. _


When I first got on this site I couldn't stand John H....but now I think his posts are funny as hell.....there are 100 bastards who post every day that I cant remember....but the ones I love or Hate...or who are just odd as hell...those are the ones I enjoy the most  
This is the best BB site on the net, without a doubt....all kinds of freaks, I love it.


----------



## god hand (Jun 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats why they are dreaming of the good old days    all the fun was gone once they sterilized the site


Yes it seem like the ones that complain about people acting like silly bitches are saying they miss those silly bitches.  So its probably there fought for them being gone. Like us or not, we make this place more interesting.


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes it seem like the ones that complain about people acting like silly bitches are saying they miss those silly bitches.  So its probably there fought for them being gone. Like us or not, we make this place more interesting.


And look at the threads of the people they complain about....they are all over them


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 1, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> vieope, how did johhhny make everybody mad? Was he just an arrogant 14 year old know it all who cusses at everything or is he similar to john h...smart but disagrees with everybody?


Johnnny is actually 28 years old. He was different than other people. A bit strange if I might add..........


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2005)

Johhhny, is not part of the "old guard."


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2005)

No, but I am.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> there are 100 bastards who post every day that I cant remember


  I like to fly under radar... Just talkin out my ass again.
Hows everyone doing.

David, Whats up with I degress?
V, whats this I hear bout you not gettin any... WTF...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## Spitfire (Jul 2, 2005)

So was there anything I miss during my 6 month sabbatical, did anything interesting happen or even worth mentioning?


----------



## Vieope (Jul 2, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> V, whats this I hear bout you not gettin any... WTF...


_Lying is one of my new skills. _


----------



## Pepper (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone heard from DaMayor?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 3, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> So was there anything I miss during my 6 month sabbatical, did anything interesting happen or even worth mentioning?



same ol' same ol'


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> So was there anything I miss during my 6 month sabbatical, did anything interesting happen or even worth mentioning?




Johnnny is banned.
Leon is banned.

Dale is now a Mod.
Camaro is no longer a Mod.
Shae can now legally drink.
IT is back.
Eggs came and left.


There should be more.


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I like to fly under radar... Just talkin out my ass again.
> Hows everyone doing.
> 
> David, Whats up with I degress?
> V, whats this I hear bout you not gettin any... WTF...



I am no longer managing them but have taken on a huge project in which you will know first hand with national bands, etc.  

Stay in touch spitfire!!

David


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 4, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> No, but I am.


----------



## irontime (Jul 4, 2005)

Damn;
DJD, Spitfire, IRB, and MBC  Great to see you all again. Stay around would ya? 
I wonder what happened to Cornfed? he was fun to hang around with....unless he reads this. In that case I hate the bastard and hope he never shows up again 

Kuso, Dino and Dero, stop hiding and come out already


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a good question. If this is a thread for the old IM members, then what the fuck are all you newbies doing in here?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> If they ever found their way back here, things would probably start to get wild again.




I know I miss the old days.  It's great to see the board grow so much with all the new people but at the same time, we were more like family back then *sigh*


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know I miss the old days.  It's great to see the board grow so much with all the new people but at the same time, we were more like family back then *sigh*


The old family never accept it's new "stepchildren" ........can an oldtimer adopt this orphan.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2005)

Not true at all   Us old timers have accepted MANY "stepchildren"  Sadly though, most of the old timers are gone.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 15, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Lying is one of my new skills. _


V, Thats good to hear, was a little worried we wouldn't see anymore "my friends are pissed cause I banging a Hot Chick" threads.



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Johnnny is banned.
> Leon is banned.
> Dale is now a Mod.
> Camaro is no longer a Mod.
> ...


So nothing important happened... Cool

David, Thats good to hear. How have you been?

IT, I was just joking about that last quote 

Mino, Feels like just yesterday you were the New Guy..er..Gir..oh forget it!


----------



## MJ23 (Jul 15, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Damn;
> DJD, Spitfire, IRB, and MBC  Great to see you all again. Stay around would ya?
> I wonder what happened to Cornfed? he was fun to hang around with....unless he reads this. In that case I hate the bastard and hope he never shows up again
> 
> Kuso, Dino and Dero, stop hiding and come out already




Are you ever going to quit mumbling  its been close to 5 years, dont you have something else to do by now...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2005)

Let me see if I can dig up Dero.


----------



## irontime (Jul 15, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Let me see if I can dig up Dero.


You'll never get him over here again. He stays at live2befit.  He's probably on some biking vacation right now.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> You'll never get him over here again. He stays at live2befit.  He's probably on some biking vacation right now.


I got him over here a couple of times before, like when OceanDude was dissin' people with tattoos.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2005)

Where did Butterfly and Fage...er Fade disappear to?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 15, 2005)

Good question.


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> V, Thats good to hear, was a little worried we wouldn't see anymore "my friends are pissed cause I banging a Hot Chick" threads.
> 
> 
> So nothing important happened... Cool
> ...




Busy and not too bad!!  

And you??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 16, 2005)

Just sayin hi for old times sake. I know only a select few of you know me, let alone miss me


----------



## irontime (Jul 17, 2005)

We'll always miss ya and wonder what you are up to MG, Make sure to keep in touch


----------



## irontime (Jul 17, 2005)

MJ23 said:
			
		

> Are you ever going to quit mumbling  its been close to 5 years, dont you have something else to do by now...


Hiya buddy 
DIE!!! 
Nice to be able to do that to you again


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Just sayin hi for old times sake. I know only a select few of you know me, let alone miss me


you are not around much but when you are i for 1 usually get a kick out of your sense of humor n retorts to the guys. wish you were here more.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 19, 2005)

There are still a few old farts that still drop in.


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2005)

Still here and lingering.....................


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 19, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> Still here and lingering.....................



Hey David!  How are things buddy?  Long time...


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (Sep 19, 2005)

damn.  i think responding makes me old and a fart.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm am I an IM Oldie


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2005)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Hey David!  How are things buddy?  Long time...




what's up, BO?

Getting ready to see our company jump out the water.  Stay tuned....

How is everything in AZ?


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hmm am I an IM Oldie




2002... Ummmnn... you qualify!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 20, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> what's up, BO?
> 
> Getting ready to see our company jump out the water.  Stay tuned....
> 
> How is everything in AZ?



Not much man.  Just staying busy and trying to keep my but in the gym.  Just as I was getting back into it steadily, I was involved in a car accident and jacked up my back.  That has put a kink in things but I'm still hittin' it.

All is well in AZ.  I had to head up to NY recently to see what 80F feels like. lol


----------



## bludevil (Sep 20, 2005)

Still wondering what happened to Mule. Used to go back and forth on who was screwing the others wife. Good stuff....


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2005)

some of us are old   and still around, just not post's whores


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2005)

I was never a post whore...


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> I was never a post whore...


you, oh no,never... how are you David? still manager for the singing group?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> some of us are old   and still around, just not post's whores


Wassup there stranger


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wassup there stranger


HIya beautiful, whats new????


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You sure got Rich46 pissed off at you with the flag, that was funny.



                           He didnt "piss me off" I just slowly over the months lost every ounce of respect for the boy. And I dont believe he served in the USN either............Uncle Rich.......


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> HIya beautiful, whats new????


Built a house, got a new job -  oh lot's of things.   I've been busy, hence the lack of presence on the board these days.

How are you doing Tank?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Built a house, got a new job -  oh lot's of things.   I've been busy, hence the lack of presence on the board these days.
> 
> How are you doing Tank?


great, thank you.. same story here, very bizzzy...  
i have been hit and miss on the board, still miss a few of the IM peeps though, good times..


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2007)

Bump cause what the HELL is with ALL the OLDTIMERS coming round lately?  Whatever happened to Var?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 19, 2007)

We got bored


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 19, 2007)

Nothing to worry about, it's a sign of the coming apocolpyse.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm just curious to see who else is out there lurking...David?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Bump cause what the HELL is with ALL the OLDTIMERS coming round lately?  Whatever happened to Var?



We got rid of the assholes, so it's a great place again!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> I'm just curious to see who else is out there lurking...David?



He pops in every now and then.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> We got rid of the assholes, so it's a great place again!


That's not a nice thing to say about Var.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Jack Ass said:


> When I first got on this site I couldn't stand John H....but now I think his posts are funny as hell.....there are 100 bastards who post every day that I cant remember....but the ones I love or Hate...or who are just odd as hell...those are the ones I enjoy the most
> This is the best BB site on the net, without a doubt....all kinds of freaks, I love it.



Lets remember this was said!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmmmm. good question!!
We got old and got a life.
Looking at it now,there sure was a lot of bandwidth and time wasted here,we had fun but wasted lot's of precious time.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> We got rid of the assholes, so it's a great place again!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


>



Not many of us left to remember it Jodi!


----------



## John69 (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> We got rid of the assholes, so it's a great place again!



      
Can I have some of the drugs you are doing?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2007)

let's not forget it's new years too, likely some are recommiting to their health goals n this is a good place to get inspiration.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 19, 2007)

Old school sucks.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2007)

Dero said:


> Can I have some of the drugs you are doing?


DG has drugs!???

SHARE!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone seen Kuso in ages?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

I speak with him occasionally.


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

TP, how are you ?It 's been a long time, too long. My bad.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Not many of us left to remember it Jodi!


Yeah I know


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2007)

Dero said:


> TP, how are you ?It 's been a long time, too long. My bad.



Indeed it has.  I am well.  You?

Jodi, say hello, or give him my email.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I speak with him occasionally.


And get Dante on here, I miss him


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> And get Dante on here, I miss him


He pops in occasionally.   I'll tell him though how much you miss him


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2008)

I like to regurgitate things!


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 13, 2008)

In the past everything is better.

Funny to see there were two mass bannings. They say history repeats itself.


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't recall that but if it happened then, it was during my hiatus!  I think you may be refering to those whose started there own boards and tried to take members from here to there.

As for the past being better.... maybe but I'm willing to take another stab at it.  

Prince is still here so that counts!


----------



## Yanick (Jan 13, 2008)

I started out at ABCBB, don't know if that place is still around. Then migrated over here cause of Dr.Pain. I remember DP, w8 and all of them. There was some kind of trouble i wasn't around for and they left to start their own board, which shut down after a couple of months. Don't think they were banned, so much as they just left.

Then we had the Foreman era. That wasn't even a mass banning as far as i can tell. Just a select few people and the rest left.

Prince said it the best. People come and go, different priorities, jobs, life situations etc. Its the nature of any forum. Hell i've been a member here since high school, in some ways this place has influenced my life more than people that i have known/met in person. Yet i still have less than 3k posts (EDIT: holy shit i just looked and i have 3.5k posts, damn), shit happens. The important thing is we don't forget about our friends on here. Its always a place to come back to and feel welcome...and get abused by lol.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yanick said:


> I started out at ABCBB, don't know if that place is still around. Then migrated over here cause of Dr.Pain. I remember DP, w8 and all of them. There was some kind of trouble i wasn't around for and they left to start their own board, which shut down after a couple of months. Don't think they were banned, so much as they just left.
> 
> Then we had the Foreman era. That wasn't even a mass banning as far as i can tell. Just a select few people and the rest left.
> 
> Prince said it the best. People come and go, different priorities, jobs, life situations etc. Its the nature of any forum. Hell i've been a member here since high school, in some ways this place has influenced my life more than people that i have known/met in person. Yet i still have less than 3k posts (EDIT: holy shit i just looked and i have 3.5k posts, damn), shit happens. The important thing is we don't forget about our friends on here. Its always a place to come back to and feel welcome...and get abused by lol.



Don't get all sentimental you homo.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 14, 2008)

I love you *Ian*


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW - there has been a lot of change... I think the good old days remain the same as the present times but with new faces and ideas of what's fun, how to chat and what we consider important issues in our lives.

This was a fun read... I too remember the people who used to post a lot more often in this board, I was one of them who got busy trying to make a change in my own life.

Let the post wars continue...


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 14, 2008)

Iain.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> WOW - there has been a lot of change... I think the good old days remain the same as the present times but with new faces and ideas of what's fun, how to chat and what we consider important issues in our lives.
> 
> This was a fun read... I too remember the people who used to post a lot more often in this board, I was one of them who got busy trying to make a change in my own life.
> 
> Let the post wars continue...



Hi, I have never met you. This thread seems to have made a lot of past members pop in and say hello. I'm curious, what was fun then, and is it different than what is fun now?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2008)

god hand said:


> When I look at old threads like the ones with Johnny on them, I can tell shit has gotten serious (to serious) here before. I wonder how long its gonna take me to get kicked off?


I guess he finally found out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

I see....or..wait...do you see?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello KelJu 

Fun is what you make of everything going on around you and how you view it or choose to make fun of it.  So to answer your question just read the posts from before and laugh like we did then post your own comment.  Or start something new and see how people choose to view your post.

The open chat is away for people to have a little fun and enjoy company with other post whores.

Let the posts continue...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I see....or..wait...do you see?


I Saw.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

I pinch


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 14, 2008)

I cracked it open and posted.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

I read it


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 14, 2008)

Peak a boo... I saw you.


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought some of the theories and facts were quite funny!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

I wonder if anyone would miss me if I left for a bit.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I wonder if anyone would miss me if I left for a bit.


Who are you?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I wonder if anyone would miss me if I left for a bit.


Weren't you gone for a few weeks recently?  Or maybe I just didn't notice you were around....


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

who are all of you??  hehehehe!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I wonder if anyone would miss me if I left for a bit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you kidding miss you???  There are way too many people in here to have the time to miss someone, but of course we would miss you.  Gshhhh...

So what's today's topic anyway?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2008)

Who is Akira.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 15, 2008)

he is an elite member from 2005.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Who is Akira.


 


Jo-Anna said:


> he is an elite member from 2005.


He must have changed his name then, I never heard of this guy. I do vaguely remember the avatar though. hmmm


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2008)

My avatar?  Oh yeah..its from Sin City.  I thought you were gonna say you filmed the night I got arrested..


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> My avatar? Oh yeah..its from Sin City. I thought you were gonna say you filmed the night I got arrested..


Do you have it filmed?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Do you have it filmed?


I do it's called Ike and Tina....


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

get me a whopper.... give mea break with that stupid commercial!

Oh, hello ole timers!

Whose Akira?  Just kidding!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2008)

Fucking classic.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Super Towel man.

What kind of underwares are those?
Are they depends?


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Fucking classic.



Good God!

Who is the top picture??  I know the bottom picture is Albob!  Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2008)

Pitmaster.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 16, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Pitmaster.



Boss.  His name was Pitboss.

And that bald guy?  Don't know who he is but DAMN he looks good.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> Boss.  His name was Pitboss.
> 
> And that bald guy?  Don't know who he is but DAMN he looks good.




Oh yeah... Pitboss!  What's up with his getup?

Hey Albob!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2008)

I still have the pic I chopped of Albob as Sloth from Goonies....


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I still have the pic I chopped of Albob as Sloth from Goonies....




Good God.  Where is it??


----------



## IRM (Jan 17, 2008)

Meh, you all sucked then...you all suck now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Fucking classic.


oh snap! from the bowels of some evil, dark and dank place...these pics resurface to haunt our existance again...


----------



## IRM (Jan 17, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> oh snap! from the bowels of some evil, dark and dank place...



Dale was keeping 'em in his underwear?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

IRM said:


> Meh, you all sucked then...you all suck now.




the word "ALL" includes you to IRM


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> the word "ALL" includes you to IRM



Actually it includes him twice.... don't forget Max Mirkin.  What a fucking homo he was.


----------



## IRM (Jan 17, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Actually it includes him twice.... don't forget Max Mirkin.  What a fucking homo he was.



He was a prophet!!!  Ahead of his time!!!  
So misunderstood....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2008)

david said:


> Good God.  Where is it??


I think this is it?  It won't let me post it?????


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)

maniclion said:


>


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

It looks like the guy from the original "the hills have eyes" back in the early 
80's


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 27, 2008)

Pepper said:


> Anyone heard from DaMayor?




*Two and a half years later......*


----------

